# "Hallo!"



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello everyone - as requested by the Notices I am taking some time to introduce myself to the rest of the forum. 

I hail from New Jersey, and if that weren't scary enough, my wife and I are also very much into Halloween. Last year we decided to step it up a bit with the outdoor display, and it was a big hit with the handful of people that came out ToTing.

I've joined the forums in order to get some tips about prop making, specifically in the animatronics department. I am fascinated by the procedures that people have developed to make some fantastic effects "on the cheap".

Currently my favorite medium is papier mache (thanks to Stolloween), but I have been reading about others such as cold porcelain and Oogoo with interest.

Now if I could just stop reading the forum and actually make something...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, studio


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you, all, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum SK!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! If you're really looking to boost your Halloween and Haunting experience you're more than welcome to join our NJ/Pa/NY Make and take group which meets once a month. It's fun prop building, good people, and great food, lol. We're meeting this month on the 18th in Wayne, send me a PM for more details if you're interested, we'd be glad to have you attend.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Vlad!

Thanks for the information, I have been reading the threads in the Make and Take forums with interest. Sounds like a great idea and loads of fun, my only concern is that Wayne is a bit of a hike for me (I am in the deep South NJ) 

I'll send a PM for more info, thanks again!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Studiokraft welcome to the forum! I hope you decide to come to the Make and Take. Enjoy the forum because it has so many talented people and helpful information.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Welcome!
Sounds like you have a great start there!
Val


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

studiokraft said:


> Hi Vlad!
> 
> Thanks for the information, I have been reading the threads in the Make and Take forums with interest. Sounds like a great idea and loads of fun, my only concern is that Wayne is a bit of a hike for me (I am in the deep South NJ)
> 
> I'll send a PM for more info, thanks again!


How deep south? I am in Absecon and our M&T is this Sat.


----------

